# What is the best tyre dressing



## Hotwheels

What is the best tyre dressing on the market.:buffer:


----------



## HC1001

Thats quite a question, so many to choose from and it also depends on the finish you want. What type are you looking for??

I use Meg's endurance and my new fav Zaino Z-16.


----------



## mattsbmw

Is a very subjective question as said above, depends on finsh / durability etc.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

As above - what kind of finish do you want? Do you care much about durability? What is your budget?

The make of tyre can make a difference too, as can the prep of the tyre in the first place.

What are you currently using?


----------



## badly_dubbed

i use 3.

Z-16 buffed down give a nice natural look, but can have a sheen if needed.

for bling tyres i use NLTG and megs endurance


----------



## Wozza

I still like my Z**** Tyre - smells ace as well.


----------



## Hotwheels

i am using megs endurance at the moment but i am looking for a long lasting finish with a high gloss black shine if you know what i mean cheers hope you can help.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Hotwheels said:


> i am using megs endurance at the moment but i am looking for a long lasting finish with a high gloss black shine if you know what i mean cheers hope you can help.


I am a big fan of Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel - it seems to look very similar to the Megs which you have, but I find that it's a bit more durable.

You can also use it on plastic trim to good effect.

Are you cleaning your tyres properly before applying? A good scrub with a stiff brush and something like Megs Super Degreaser being ideal.


----------



## Alex-Clio

Love the look of the CG NLTG, find it lasts better if you put 2 coats on and buff with an old microfibre after each application.

As you know though Russ I still find it causes 'sling' on the arches after driving  what did you find the Blackfire to be like?


----------



## mistryn

i have found durability issues with different tyre manufacturars
i was previously using megs end tyre gel and i loved it, left a wet looking shine which i wanted. then after a few washes, applying the gel i found it wasnt lasting as long as before. then after scrubbing the tyre wall with a brush and strong mix of apc, durability wasnt an issue

then when i changed my front tyres from kumho to goodyears, even after a good scrubbing i found the megs end tyre gel was lasting couple days at the most = me not happy

so i tried CG NLTG and low and behold it left a very good finish and lasted a lot longer than few days. but then i noticed when i used it on the rear tyres (kumho) durability was an issue. so now im resorting to using megs on rear tyres and NLTG on the front :lol:

but i much prefer the NLTG on the tyres than megs because i find the megs leaves a wet looking shine whereas the NLTG leaves slightly wet looking but doesnt look like you ve applied a product but looks like a new tyre (if you see what i mean)


----------



## R31Heaven

HI Gloss, Chemical Guys New look Gel. Very durable & stays on your tyres. I like it better than Meg Endurance, I now have a 3/4 bottle sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Hotwheels

I have had a few greasy bits thrown up on the car body how long would you say before it dries as this has hapend a few times now.


----------



## mistryn

with anything i apply to wheels i like to leave it a good hour (varies with weather) before driving off. or after just washing the car, just before drying i will go round dressing the tyre, that way by the time you have dried/applied polish/lsp, the tyre dressing will have dried

or after 10-15mins you can go over with old MF cloth to remove excess


----------



## Alex-Clio

R31Heaven said:


> HI Gloss, Chemical Guys New look Gel. Very durable & stays on your tyres. I like it better than Meg Endurance, I now have a 3/4 bottle sitting on my shelf.


Want to flog it off cheap to me :lol: ?


----------



## Hotwheels

I also have some turtle wax nano tyre gell in the shed is that any good.


----------



## grayfox

Definitely the type of tyre rubber/compound comes into it barry, Iv only had experience with three types, megs hot shine - my current and fav, TW wet'n'black and AG bumper care. the TW gives the best wet black gloss but doesn't last 24hrs so thats out the equation imo. The AG protects the rubber more than do anything to the looks (esp if your after a wet look) the megs is great but only when applied with a brush imo twice 15 mins apart (then buffed if you fancy a more satin look)


----------



## R31Heaven

Alex-Clio said:


> Want to flog it off cheap to me :lol: ?


postage would be a biatch from Aust :lol:


----------



## RichieLee

Blackfire tyre gel. It aint cheap but by far the best stuff I've ever used :thumb:


----------



## needhampr

I've become to like the more natural (less shiny) look and my current fav is Swissvax Pneu. 
I don't buy tyre trim for durability as to be fair, even the most durable ones have lost their initial 'really' nice looks after a couple of journeys in the rain / a wash.
Applying tyre dressing is one of my favourite jobs as part of weekly maintenance washing.

That said, I applied some Chemical Guys NLTG to my company car tyres after washing today. Looks nice but find it a bit thick to apply & work into the sidewall pattern. Strangely, I don't find that many tyre dressings stick to the run flat tyre side walls as well as ordinary tyres despite good surface prep. Perhaps it's a different rubber compound.


----------



## PWOOD

Hotwheels said:


> I also have some turtle wax nano tyre gell in the shed is that any good.


It doesn't sling off which is major consideration for me but durability is nothing special. I was considering Megs endurance but now not so sure as anything that slings of onto the car is no use as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ross

I am really liking Wolfgang Black Diamond gel its works really well,looks great,smells lovely,lasts well too.


----------



## Ninja59

Swissvax Pneu Normal not glossy...


----------



## Mark Collins

Megs endurance tyre gel, you get a nice black shine for weeks, my favourite product smells nice too


----------



## tfonseca

Z-16 :argie:


----------



## Vyker

Another vote for the Blackfire, very expensive at around £16, but it does work well!


----------



## Alex-Clio

PWOOD said:


> It doesn't sling off which is major consideration for me but durability is nothing special. I was considering Megs endurance but now not so sure as *anything that slings of onto the car is no use as far as I am concerned*.


Agreed



RosswithaOCD said:


> I am really liking Wolfgang Black Diamond gel its works really well,looks great,smells lovely,lasts well too.


That looks really good, I must give that a try.


----------



## rtjc

Meguiars Endurance, wont sling off if you remove/buff excess with a damp cloth


----------



## GeeBee

Tried many tires shines, and to be honest never been 100% happy with any of them, so i've gone back to what i used to use years ago, black dubbin, clean the tires well to start with, dry off, then apply the dubbin and buff off to leave a nice black sheen.


----------

